# Have a lugh at the man boobs!



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ashamed to say it but this is me now 100kgs 5'11 24% body fat. I used to be super-fit but due to injury (knee replacement) and arthritis iv gained more and more weight, so iv joined here for motivation and guidance. At the moment just going to work out from home doing core exercise press-ups, dips, pull ups, sit-ups etc and walking, then in 2 moths time will get back to the gym.

This is the diet i aim to use, trying to be realistic

Breakfast Alpen muesli with semi skimmed milk

snack banana plus nuts

Lunch jacket spud and cottage cheese or sushi

Snack hand full of olives

Tea Fish/steak/chicken with some type of salad or veg

Snack nuts

Suppliments just cla.

Im not aiming to bulk up here just lose some fat and tone up a little, when i go to the gym in 6-8 weeks time i will add more protein.





































Im quite naturally built, and carbs make me huge, i cannot do high impact cardio because of injuries etc. Guidance advice changes to diet exercise regimes and compliments about my moobs are greatly appreciated.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

hi ya matt for breakfast would be better to have scrambled eggs, maybe like 6 eggs but only use 2 of the yokes, and maybe a couple of slices of wholemeal toast, as its better to get the carbs in earlier rather than later. And instead of having olives for a snack have some cottage cheese instead, i get tesco own light options cottage cheese and its the nicest ive ever had. i also found that increasing protein at this stage will actually help burn more fat as you body uses more calories to digest it and it helps increase your metabolism.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I shall give that ago 6 eggs seems alot though? Am i not getting enough protein? should i invest in some powder now even for this stage of training?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

post up all the medication you take too, as its pretty mental the amount of stuff you have to take.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i wouldnt bother with a protein shake yet, just get it from your food, i dont even have protein shakes my self. 6 eggs isnt too bad as your only having 2 yolks, and you can get a box of 15 eggs from tesco for £1.49 so pretty cheap too.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Didnt realise but i seem quite wide across the back and shoulders, im looking forward to the results at the moment im also doing the 100 pushup challenge http://www.hundredpushups.com/


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

fitdog said:


> I shall give that ago 6 eggs seems alot though? Am i not getting enough protein? should i invest in some powder now even for this stage of training?


can you put a typical days diet before you started your new regime and its important to be honest. will see if i can help from there with a realistic diet. how much do you want to lose per week etc??


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Typical diet was basically same as now but also including a lot of **** maybe crisps a lot of white bread beer basically snacking on crap through the day when hungry. Nearly always a desert after tea cakes or fruit pies with custard etc.

With regards to weightloss i dont really know what to expect or want maybe 2lbs a week (does that sound realistic) I want to lose the flab but tone up and add some lean muscle.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Typical diet was basically same as now but also including a lot of **** maybe crisps a lot of white bread beer basically snacking on crap through the day when hungry. Nearly always a desert after tea cakes or fruit pies with custard etc.
> 
> With regards to weightloss i dont really know what to expect or want maybe 2lbs a week (does that sound realistic) I want to lose the flab but tone up and add some lean muscle.


i was around 17% bf 184 lbs 12 weeks ago. im now at 13% bf 189lbs 6ft 1. my diet is fairly good but cheat every so often and binge on crap. i shifted the fat with fasted AM cardio which would suit you due to your injury. just get up 3 times a week without eating first and walk/slow jog for 45 mins then eat. good way of shifting fat mate. hope this helps


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers il move my cardio to the morning then on an empty stomach.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

if you wanna lose fat and still gain little muscle would up your protein and good fats and probley lower carbs a little bit.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> if you wanna lose fat and still gain little muscle would up your protein and good fats and probley lower carbs a little bit.


only have carbs around exercise and yes increase protein and good fats. :thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

mate eat the whole egg ,yoke holds alot of good fats ,good luck mate


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Right im scrapping the muesli, iv just bought a shed load of eggs and more cottage cheese. Any ideas for leg work out fromhome considering i cannot do squats because of a knee replacement.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Investing in protein shakes won't hurt if you struggle eating enough, as said try protein and fats higher, carbs lower.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> i wouldnt bother with a protein shake yet, just get it from your food, i dont even have protein shakes my self. 6 eggs isnt too bad as your only having 2 yolks, and you can get a box of 15 eggs from tesco for £1.49 so pretty cheap too.


eat the whole damn egg, its all good healthy fats and will actually lower bad cholesterol. The days of being scared of eating the whole things are over..



chris27 said:


> mate eat the whole egg ,yoke holds alot of good fats ,good luck mate


heh thank you!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

d4ead said:


> eat the whole damn egg, its all good healthy fats and will actually lower bad cholesterol. The days of being scared of eating the whole things are over..
> 
> heh thank you!


you say that and yes it is true they do contain some good fats but how many pro bodybuilders do you see eating the whole egg when cutting? ive yet to see one do it, so there must be some reason why these people below 5% bf dont eat them. the fats arnt as essential if you are getting good fats from other good food sources, but if not i would agree to eat them.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Brisk hour walk this morning, followed by 3 whole eggs scrambled with 2 slices of white toast. Around 11 o clock handful of cashew nuts. I did a pressup workout followed by a jacket potatoe with beans and large helping of low fat cottage cheese. I expect to have some nuts and strawberries before my evening meal.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well diet going well, managing to stick to it, iv decided to take on a little extra protein by the way of met-rx whey and the pushup challenge is going well, my initial number was just 18. By the end of week 2 i was up to 33. Not great but good progress in the right direction.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My legs after years of operations and having it in a full cast, bandaged up etc a lot of muscle wastage i hope i can stimulate them to grow again but limited to the range of motion i can do. Its a shame my legs were always my strongest and best assets, big legs run in the family just hope i can get some muscle back.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I got on the scales today very confused, i haven't touched a weight, all i have done is core exercise push-ups sit-ups etc, i have stuck to my diet and added a low carb protein shake twice per day and done plenty of brisk walking and have felt quite proud of my self baring in mind my bad legs and arthritis. And it seems i have gone from 15st 10lbs to 16st 1 lb. I think i look like i have less fat and feel a little better so how is this possible in 4 weeks i could not have put on muscle just doing press ups could i? Il get some pics up to compare in a bit. Feel a bit down now dont know what to think.

f


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

you will have definitely put some muscle on, like you said you havnt done anything in years and muscle memory is amazing, you might not have touched an actual weight but you are still doing a form of resistance training through the press ups, and with the extra protein too it all ads up to more muscle or the muscle you used to have coming back. don't let it get you down just keep at it.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Il try add some pictures to compare, the missus says my stomach has gone flatter, my arms have got bigger and also the calipers say iv lost 2%bf so it cant all be bad.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Iv been looking at the pictures not a great difference but i think a bit less rounded stomach, only been 3-4 weeks stuck to the diet well, done plenty of core workouts at home and need to up the cardio.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck with this mate


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

So i finally joined the gym, at the moment all i will be doing there is cardio 3-4 times per week and work on my legs once per week. Im starting to feel stronger just by doing the core workouts, i can see my arms growing.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thought id take a few new picks after a hard week and a half working non stop in the garden, didnt manage much in the gym but digging and cutting trees has provided me with a good workout. Managed to break a bone in my hand so dont know how it will effect yet, but have been eating well i feel my stomach is getting flatter and the few muscles i have at the moment getting bigger, i reckon i have quite a good base now to really hit the gym hard. Sorry about the pose did it for a laugh.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Training going well i have lost around 1 stone im now 15st, getting stronger by the day. Also thanx to extreme nutrition i ordered a tub of the pro-6 protein yesterday morning and it arrived this morning, top service and with 25% off great bargain.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Im really happy how training is going and responding well to exercise and a good clean diet, for the past few weeks i have just worked 3 times per week in the gym, going as heavy as i can,

Monday 5x5 bench, 5x5shoulder press, and maybe 5x5 close grip bench. Finish off with push ups to failure. Then half hour cardio on cross trainer.

Any thoughts on my workouts will be appreciated, i just like to keep it simple intense, short and sweet. I weigh 15 stone now not sure on body fat but definately an improvement in the mirror.

Wednesday 5x5 sldl, 5x5 lat pulldowns, 5x5 rows, again followed by dips to failure then half hour cardio on x trainer

Friday depending on my legs i will again do 5x5 sldl, 5x5 seated leg press and 5x5 seated leg curls, also sometimes will do a 5x5 set of heavy calf raises again followed by half hour x trainer.

I cannot do squats or full dead lifts due to knee replacements but happy with progress so far. I go as heavy as i can but still controlled and good form.

I have got to the stage now where i want to stay around the same weight but with less fat more muscle, so i am increasing my calories and protein intake a little but still trying to keep carbs quite low throughout the week. I will usually rest up at the weekend and have a cheat day as to keep me motivated and maybe usually a couple glasses of wine at the weekend with a meal.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Had a good workout today, bit of a surprise since iv been up all night with my 7 month old son screaming teething all night only managed 2 hours sleep if that, so was going to give it a miss, but had 4 boiled eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal toast, an hour later had 2 scoops of extreme pro-6 and 2 kr-evolution tabs (first time ever used creatine) an hour later got to the gym did 5 minutes warm up and some light stretching and worked the chest and shoulders, strength has increased since last week, pushed my self to the limit. Then did 20 mins of cardio on the cross trainer, got home had another 2 kr evolution and another scoop of pro-6 with water. Really starting to see a dramatic increase in strength and condition, hoping the creatine gives me a little edge and who knows in a couple of years to come if i can grow a pair and get on that stage in a pink thong il be writing a prep journal.

Feels good to be training again after knee replacements and a year long clinical drugs trial for arthritis things looking up.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Had a good pull session today did standard dead lifts for the first time and went very well, then did 5x5 lat pull downs followed by a set to failure of straight arm lat pull downs. Then onto rows again 5x5. My third day on the kr evolution my second training session and it just seems to give me a little extra strength on that last rep, dont know if its the creatine or just natural progression but feeling good, getting much stronger by the week.


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep it up mate.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Bit of a leg update i have done no measurements, maybe il start, not massive difference from first page but to me having gone through so many operations and knee replacements there is a huge difference in size and strength, and hopefully i will get most of the size and strength that i had before my accident, naturally big legs, like my brother who is on this board


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi fitdog, nice read, pics help a newbie like me 

I also have a wrecked knee but I am awaiting an authopedics appointment in sept.

Can I ask what happened with your knee?

Mine just started giving way and feeling like it was out of place, then a ligament started popping round the side. The physio wont touch me saying off the record " it doesnt look good "

Did your recovery take long ?

Sorry for all the Q`s, Ive also been sitting about getting fat ( I think I have been depressed about it all tbh )

Bert


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My knee was caused by an accident whilst in the Army on a training exercise, basically i was abseiling down a rock face, the equipment failed and i crashed to the ground around 60 foot, and smashed my patella into 15 pieces, they attempted to re wire it, and various other procedures but after a couple of years i was still in intense pain so they took out the patella put another one in and did a partial rebuild of my knee joint. I was lucky that i did not do any ligament damage but recovery has been long and hard, because i was then hampered by psoriatic arthritis, but after a year long clinical drugs trial, injecting my self, every week and taking nearly 100 tablets a week things really improved hence why im back in training. I found swimming help my recovery.

Try not it let it get you down, i went from a very fit active lad to a very miserable bloke with a lot of anger and temper issues, so try stay as active as you can and stay posotive!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

funny you should say that, my wife says i have been short tempered and snappy 

well all i can say is thank god mine isnt as bad as yours, hopefully they can do something for it - the tramadol doesnt really touch it if i use it but it does help me sleep 

I stupidly went for 2 short walks today and its giving me major grief but well well, i will find out on the 7th hopefully 

Thanks for the encouragment


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well trust me mate i was married and my temper issues caused us to separate and divorce, going from fit active service man to basically a couch potato hit me hard. Stay positive do as much exercise as possible and keep the amount of tramadol down, i found it ineffective as a painkiller and do not drink whilst taking it, instead maybe a good anti inflammatory, swimming and light weights. Good luck lets hope they can sort it!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I cant take anti inflammitory`s unfortunately 

But I do try and only take it once a day, 2 tabs ( 100mg i think ) instead of the prescribed 800mg a day....turns me into a mess lol

I have drank whilst on it, heavily, but dont anymore ( been on it over 3 years )

Thanks for the advice and good luck yourself, seems like youve done the hardest part already


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Training has slowed down, as i said in another thread iv been feeling pretty rough due to chest infection, iv missed a few sessions in the gym, and when i have been iv lost a lot of strength, will battle through it, hope to make a full recovery sooner rather than later. Still doing a push,pull legs routine 5X5 will progress with this for a few more months before deciding if i need to switch things up. Im hovering around the 15st mark which is nice as i feel im losing fat.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Feeling a little better gym session went ok yesterday Deadlifts 5x5 100kg, feeling the ache today though. Feel like im making some real progress. Having looked back at the pictures just a few months ago i can see some real development.

And yes that is really me, hard to believe i should get a sign ..... Lol!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures this morning, very sleepy and tired after a restless night with the baby so obviously not pumped up etc, decided to take more pictures because the scales just not telling me everything i need to know, im back up to around 15st 5lb and don't feel it is fat weight, i have noticed my body is unbalanced mainly probably due to being bandaged up for so long and the other side of my body had to compensate and take on more work, so i am trying to improve my posture and hopefully the rest of my body will catch up in the gym! Fully recovered from my chest infection, and so far still no problems with the knee when doing dead-lifts, which i am really enjoying doing and should be a great addition to my program.

Having read the forum and so many journals it makes me feel like i want to compete, just once to say i have done it, so will see how my body develops this year and decide from there. I will be doing it all natural just protein creatine and good diet. Really feel like im making progress now, and the board is keeping me motivated even though im not getting many comments on here just reading the rest of the forum gives me more motivation to keep me going.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate, it's clear you're making progress!

I'm ex military too.

I've got a bunch of injuires from my military days that stop me running much but my injuries are trivial to what's happened to you but I struggle to run far or often.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good journal matey, keep up the motivation and stick to your plan. Its gonna take time but you will be rewarded if everything is consistant!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

The biggest change since training again is my attitude and personality, i loved pushing my self to the limit, that feeling you get when out running and even though i dont do the cardio anymore i get the same feeling in the gym, i look forward going to the gym and getting that buzz pushing my self as hard as my body will allow!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

going really well mate. I wouldnt get hung up on the scales thing, weight is just a measurement of how much force you exert on the planet thanks to gravity, to me it dont mean much, id rather focus on bodyfat


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

On the last pics you posted... you look a lot better mate. Well done stick to good diet.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Deffo an improvement in the pics mate keep up the good work!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thanx for the motivation lads, this time in 6 months time will be totally different again i hope!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

doing well!

hows the knees? read my journal about mine


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Another good push workout today felt very strong pushed my self to breaking point. A couple of questions for those in the know, im basically doing a 5x5 push pull legs routine, how long should i rest between sets, at the moment its under a minute does this sound ok? Also how much weight should i be looking to add per week roughly on my lifts. For example today last rep on last set of bench was the most i could do, i may have even neglected form to get the full rep out should i keep this weight next week to make sure i can complete 5 good reps or go for it and bang 2.5 to 5kg total on and maybe lose form next week or maybe only manage 4 reps on the last set?

Matt


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Your looking good ni the last pics bud, real improvement.

Keep up with the good work


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thanx definitely making some head way feel really good at the moment.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Pull day today started with deadlifts 95kg first set felt good however could feel my left leg tremmbling a little at the start of the lift but got through the set ok. I got in position for my second set and my left leg just went crazy dancing all over the place at the start of the lift, it was doing all kinds of moves so couldnt get the weight up fully, so i took a little weight of tried again and completed rest of sets no problem. My left leg is considerably weaker due to the operations, but felt i was not pushing my self with the lighter weight as it was far too easy for the right side of my body, any suggestions or is it just a case of staying lighter until my left side is as strong. All other exercises went well added 5kg from last week and completed the sets ok.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I did both legs and push exercises today, I had a foot long subway with double meat double cheese all the veg and southwest sauce about an hour before the gym along with my kr-evolution and my strength was through the roof, see the post 6 days ago, i put on the same weight on my bench as last week as i couldnt get out the last few reps on the last set with good form so stayed at the same weight. However after the first set it felt too easy so i added 5kg total on the bar and managed another 3 sets of good form, so for last set added another 7.5kg total and completed my last set although the last rep was very hard. So dont know if its down to diet, mental attitude better rest or suppliments but added quite a bit of weight from last week so very pleased. It was pretty much same story for all exercises a lot stronger than last week.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Strength really coming on well managed 4 sets of reps at 100kg for deadlift, which is good for me, a combination of supplements diet and probably adding dead lifts to my program is making me noticeably stronger every week i am losing fat yet maintaining around the same weight of 15stone 6lbs ish. I plan doing another week or 2 heavy lifting and then take a week off. Will get the missus to take some more pics.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures today, happy how training is growing, i feel my legs are not making as much progress as i would like, or my arms, they are growing but not at the rate of everything else. Dont know if to add some extra arm work in or just stick with the basic compounds im doing?

Height 5ft11" weight this morning 15st 4lb


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Legs today, felt good and strong, have not been happy with the progress on my legs, i think i was being subconsciously a little tentative working them so hard with my bad knee, so made an effort today to push them hard, my knee is not bothering me too much so will see how i go. Is it worth doing the stiff leg dead lifts for legs when i do standard deads on my pull day too?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Fair play mate you are really making progress - there is a definate change of shap in your body so the training and diet is working.

Keep it up and stay motivated.

All the Best.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers OldMan, at the moment motivation is quite easy because my strength is going up every week and i like to push my self. Just hope i will start to see more change in my legs. My left leg is 2.5" smaller than the right when measured around the quads.


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep it up dude and thanks for posting the pushups challenge. I'm also desperately trying to sort out the moobs and beer belly but still early days.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Another great push day, i have increased my calories a little and strength just increasing well all though i have slacked on the cardio a little and can see i have gained a little bit of flab back so i hit the cross trainer for half hour today after the weights. I feel good and strong and look forward to dead lifts and pull day on Saturday, and looking forward to a big fat still bleeding rump steak tonight with mushrooms, grilled tomato some corn and salad.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures of my matchstick legs, not really happy with the progress of these so far, but with all the past problems i suppose its to be expected. Im training these like the other body parts 5x5 as heavy as i dare go, sldl, seated leg press calf raises, i cannot do squats so quite limited. Is this the best way to hit my legs to try regain some of the muscle i have lost over the years?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Got my hands on some usplabs jack3d today thought id give it a bash so decided to hit the gym today and have the weekend off. It was a pull session dead-lifts, rows, pull-downs all 5x5. Well within 5 to 10 mins of taking the Jack3d i started getting light headed and tingling down my face and arms so i went to the gym within 20 mins of taking the supplement. I did 5 mins warm up on the bike and during this 5 mins i started getting double vision. I hit the weights and it went very well dead-lifts 110kg on the bar and completed (just) all 5 sets ripped a big piece of skin off my hand in the process felt great and so did the rest of the workout. Followed by a quick 10 mins high intensity cross trainer. Now i have never touched a recreational drug in my life so i dont know how to compare the feeling of this stuff i just had the one scoop. I never drink caffine i don't touch tea or coffee so this was a shock to the system which i enjoyed. I will carry on taking it just on pull days and leg days so twice per week total. Will see if i have a crash later today but feel ok at moment except my p i ss stinks will keep an eye on this.

Quick question when you talk about the weights your pushing and pulling do you include the weight of the bar or just the plates? I don't go broadcasting the weights im lifting really because it only matters to me that im getting stronger and compared to most on here im lifting light lol but in my training log i just use the weights of the plates not the total weight with bar included.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, is this a legal supplement? I cant even get a hit like that off illegal drugs anymore 

lol..... but then I dont take them anymore because of my kid 

link me to the stuff please, check oot my new sexy pics fitdog lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

ps. Im sure my ar$e looks better than yours in the pics


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ah ah i don't have an ars e any more i genuinely used to have big legs and glutes but after so much work iv lost it all hope fully they will grow back. My brother is on the board with a pic of his legs they are naturally big it runs in the family!

Heres the link i bought it from my local supplement store but predator nutrition among others stock it! http://www.usplabsdirect.com/


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers  might give it a bash


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Anyone care to take a rough guesstimate on my body fat% Its definitely gone down and muscle improving by the week.

On a side note i haven't had a crash from the jack3d so may have a glass of red wine tonight.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Legs today i changed things up with more volume instead of weight to see if it has different effects. I took my Jack3d 20 mins before and off i went. Statred with Sldl, then seated leg curls then seated leg press finishing with a drop set then calf raises again finishing with a drop set. Was my intention to do 30mins on the cross trainer but my legs could hardly take me to the cardio room, my head was spinning and i proceeded to throw my guts up out side. Awesome workout but now feel very strange head spinning, drinking my protein drink and eating a banana now then going to lie on the bed until the house stops moving. Hopefully i will be starting my recov bipeptides this week, i have bloods done every2-4 weeks anyway so will be able to compare results.


----------

